# Red Dawn remake



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Red Dawn has been remade, it will be out in November. Instead of Russians, this time it is North Korea who strikes with a preemptive EMP attack. The trailer is more exhilarating than a double shot of espresso. Check it out!

[video=metacafe;8940969/red_dawn_official_trailer/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/8940969/red_dawn_official_trailer/[/video]


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I know this looks fun as hell, they even kept the main char's blue 4x4 pickup. Win.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wolverines! Well, at least they found a replacement role for Charlie Sheen...... Josh Peck. :grin:


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking forward to this..


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven’t seen it yet but the first is one of my favorites. I was disappointed to hear that it was originally supposed to be the Chinese attacking but because the movie company didn’t want to upset the Chinese, it was changed to the North Koreans even though the soldiers are wearing Chinese uniforms and speaking Chinese. 
Did you know that the first red dawn movie was based on a book named “ten Fingers” and the attacking force came across from Mexico into the Bootheel of New Mexico. The High School was Animas, New Mexico and it was the Panthers and not the Wolverines. Look it up!


----------

